# Coming soon: RS6!



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

I read in the latest issue of Car that the new RS6 will be available this year in Europe with a 450hp 4.2 V8 Biturbo! If this is true, the next RS4 will likely have the same engine. Wow!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Coming soon: RS6! (W8)*

RS6 is one more reason why I won't give $$$ to BMW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Coming soon: RS6! (A4Jetta)*

hmmm, wonder what the Rs8 would be...perhaps 6.0 W12 bi-turbo


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Coming soon: RS6! (A4Jetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]RS6 is one more reason why I won't give $$$ to BMW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Considering the measly 340hp S6 Avant is about $70k out the door, I don't think I'll be ponying up whatever Audi wants for the RS6 anytime soon.


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: Coming soon: RS6! (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]RS6 is one more reason why I won't give $$$ to BMW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Considering the measly 340hp S6 Avant is about $70k out the door, I don't think I'll be ponying up whatever Audi wants for the RS6 anytime soon.





















[HR][/HR]​And what is a fully loaded 540i wagon with every option...hmmm I just configured one for $65,060 plus plus TTL it will eaisly be over 70k. That being for a compact wagon (the 5 series is classified as a compact, A6 is midsized). The S6 is in a class by itself as the Rs6 would be also


----------

